

Developers: When using Frecency, please consider the context - cool-RR
http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/33095461928/developers-when-using-frecency-please-consider-the

======
lutusp
> When using Frecency, please consider the context

When inventing nonce words that have no real purpose, that conceal more than
they reveal, hang your head in shame.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonce_word>

A quote: "A nonce word is a word used only 'for the nonce' —to meet a need
that is not expected to recur."

~~~
nirai
When slamming an author of an interesting article over nonsense, hang your
head in shame.

~~~
lutusp
To the degree that the article depends on a silly, invented word that will be
forgotten in a week, to the same degree the criticism has merit.

~~~
zem
did you read the article? the point he's making is a valid one that in no way
depends on the existence of the term "frecency", as long as the concept it
embodies is remembered.

------
asadotzler
Firefox gets this right. Frecency combined with machine learning. It's why
Firefox's Awesomebar still can't be beat.

